
Show HN: A configurable gauge directive in Angular - ashish-chopra
I have developed a angular 1.x directive for gauge component. It is inspired by one of the Gauge that i used in jQuery, but not available in Angular open source projects natively. Try this out in your projects and share the feedback&#x2F;suggestions and bugs. I will keep adding more improvements and feature into it in coming releases. If you like it, star it or fork it.
======
brudgers
There's no link to the project.

To submit a link using the |submit| page, put it in the |url| box and leave
the |text| box empty. It is ok to add a comment after the link shows up on the
HN |new| page.

------
egfx
[https://github.com/ashish-chopra/angular-gauge](https://github.com/ashish-
chopra/angular-gauge)

